# Crear Mojo Scan Casero



## mariano22 (Nov 19, 2009)

hola gente del foro!

aca estoy por presentarles mi proximo gran proyecto... Un MOJO SCAN... 

ya que amo el tema de la iluminacion y queria tener uno propio (como para "jugar", no con ningun fin comercial)... pero como estos son realtivamente muy caros y tengo conocimientos un poco mas que basicos en electronica y Robotica muy basica... decidi armarmelo... pero antes queria presentarles a ustedes mi idea de como tengo planeado hacerlo y con que cosas...

para ello les dejo una imagen simple que les detalla un poco como tengo pensado hacerlo... (las referencias marcadas con numeros, se van a ir aclarando en el momento indicado de la siguiente explicación)


Una lampara de 12v(Imagen 1) (de las de los focos antiniebla del auto) que queda encendida..
Un motor DC (imagen 2) con un disco (imagen 3) mitad transparente y mitad negro (para no dejar pasar la luz)... este comando actuará haciendo el efecto de que "la luz titila" ya que el efecto en si no se puede hacer en la lampara, que puede romperse facilmente...
Un motor PAP (si puedo, sino un DC)(Imagen 4) y un disco de colores (imagen 5) con una variada gama de colores y una zona transparente (para la luz blanca)
Una Lupa comun como modo de "ampliacion" del rayo de luz (imagen 6)
Un motor PAP (imagen 7) encargado del movimiento del espejo en sentido de derecha a izquierda y viceversa
Un Motor PAP (imagen 8) encargado del movimiento del espejo en sentido de arriba a abajo y viceversa
Para el control tenia pensado un simple joystic de Play Station viejo.. usando los botones comunes para los 2 discos (colores y efecto intermitente) y utilizar el "analógico" para el movimiento ágil del espejo en diferentes sentidos.

Hasta aqui es todo lo que tengo pensado hacerle... Cabe aclarar que hice una explicacion basica del funcionamiento, descartando las placas controladoras de los motores PAP y el esquema del Joystic, entre otros...

La idea de este tema es que realicen todo tipo de sugerencias, comentarios, arreglos o criticas COSTRUCTIVAS (tratar de no insultar, si lo quieres hacer, hazlo de forma moderada, todos estamos para sacarnos las dudas aqui, no para ser insultados por errores)

Espero que les alla gustado esta idea... para ponerla en practica para aquellos amantes de los sistemas de iluminacion caseros...

Muchisimas gracias por todo y espero sus comentarios!!


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 19, 2009)

Saludos mariano22.
Parece interesante tu proyecto.
Te comento algunas cosas de los MOJO SCAN, ya que los conozco bastante:
*1)* Algunas de las antiguas versiones de los MOJO, traían lámparas BI-PIN ya que eran más baratas y la parábola venía separada.
*2)* Para hacer el efecto de "la luz titila" que en realidad se llama *strobe* o estrobo (castellanizado...)  los MOJOS 1 utilizan una misma paleta que tienen *gobos *(figuras) de distintos colores. Para el strobe tienen una figura redonda vacía (no transparente porque no tiene sentido) y otra llena (bloquea la luz). Para lograr el efecto, se mueve el motor PAP en uno y otro sentido. Me parece que así puedes ahorrarte un motor.

Por otro lado, la idea del control de Play Station viejo es buena, pero sería más interesante quizás armar una placa de control DMX (creo que ya hay una posteada en el foro) y realizar un proyecto más que sería la consola de control.

Te comento que yo había empezado a hacer una especie de consolita DMX y si te das maña con microcontroladores PIC puede ser bastante sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 20, 2009)

agustinzzz dijo:


> Me parece que así puedes ahorrarte un motor.


 como??

--------------
tenia pensado el tema del DMX pero es que no se ni tengo los materiales como para la progamacion de los pics...
como primera instancia queria hacerle el joystic como la "base".. luego queria acoplar el mojo al puerto paralelo de la computadora... pero seria mucho mas adelante ya que todavina no use unca este puerto y no se bien como se controla...

saludos! y gracias por responder


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 20, 2009)

No lo sabia... no lo sabia


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 21, 2009)

Cuando decía que puedes ahorrarte un motor, me refería a que puedes utilizar la misma rueda de los colores con un motor PAP para crear el efecto de strobe. Observa la imagen que te adjunto a ver si entiendes la idea.


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 21, 2009)

ahh ya te entendi!... seria como utilizar de la rueda un circulo de los colores pero estando en negro que no deje pasar la luz?


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 21, 2009)

¡Eso mismo! Si bien pierdes la posibilidad de hacer strobe de diferentes colores, no te lo recomiendo porque en otro color que no sea el blanco, se pierde mucha potencia lumínica.


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 22, 2009)

desde que meplanteaste esto tenia pensado eso.. de que con ese metodo no iva a poder hacer strobe con los otros colores... pero pensandolo bien... creo que tenes razon en que se pueda perder mucha potencia lumínica...

gracias por tu aporte!

TODO EL QUE SEPA DE ALGO O QUIERA COMENTAR O SUGERIR... ¡ÁGALO!

saludos..


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 16, 2009)

hola me interesa mucho tu idea. quisiera aportar algo. cuando me ponga a pensar en algo te lo comento.
por ahora te digo que me sumo al proyecto.

de donde sos?

Edit:

Como vas con el proyecto?


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 16, 2009)

Me parece que el proyecto quedó estancado hace 3 semanas...


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 16, 2009)

agustinzzz dijo:


> Me parece que el proyecto quedó estancado hace 3 semanas...


 
si ya se que el ultimo mensaje fue hace 3 semanas, pero quizas sigue en pie el proyecto (como lo supongo) jaja

y vos??
Who 're u?


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2009)

los invito a pasar por "equipos de iluminacion", ponganlo en el buscador...


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 17, 2009)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> si ya se que el ultimo mensaje fue hace 3 semanas, pero quizas sigue en pie el proyecto (como lo supongo) jaja
> 
> y vos??
> Who 're u?


 
  Yo simplemente soy un forista que iba a colaborar con el proyecto, pero no tengo interés en hacerme un mojo para mí...

El comentario de alexus es bueno.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 17, 2009)

gente el tema del proyecto es que no estoy teniedo tiempo de hacerlo..ademas que no logro encotrar un buen controlador de motores pap asi que me esta tomando tiempo...


----------



## alexus (Dic 18, 2009)

porque no te dirijes al tema que te nombre??


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 18, 2009)

primera vez que veo el tema, mariano, fijate el tema que te comento alexus, ahi comentamos muchas cosas sobre este y otros efectos.

por otra parte te comento que yo tambien queria hacer algo asi, controlado, pero despues de consultar se me fueron las ganas, lo mio era un poco mas complejo, pero en esencia era segual, a ver que te sale a vos, no bajes los brazos(mira quienlo dice je)

saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 19, 2009)

alexus: te digo que antes de empezar con este tema revise el que vos propusiste  esta muy bueno... pero en el hablan de muchos efectos diferentes.... y queria  hacer este tema para hablar solamente de este y no de ningun otro... para no causar confusiones (entre tantas causas)...

zeta: apenas termine el ampli que toy armando voy a empezar a hacerlo... va..  el chasis (de madera) esta todo hecho.. hay que emprolijarlo un poco y listo... y ver como ago con el tema de los motores, que como dije, no he encontrado un buen controlador (para los pap) que me sirva o sea simple... pero encaminado está....

mientras aporten ideas!! en lo posible, que no sean costosas, ya que uno de los objetivos tambien es gastar la menor $ posible ademas de utilizar cosas recicladas....

Si alguien POR CASUALIDAD tiene un controlador de motor pap bipolar...y sabe que anda de encerio, y me quiere hacer la gauchada de pasarmelo SE LO AGADECERIA DE CORAZON!

gracias por todo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 19, 2009)

para lo que yo queria dijeron uqe solo con pic, pero bue, busca que en elgun láu debe de haber, nu sep


----------



## djjaviervt (Nov 16, 2010)

les mando un dibujito hecho en corel del mecanismo del cabezal mojo scan 1 ahi veran 2 canales si quieren el circuto pidan y lo sobo con un pic 16f628a


----------



## rafaelcarlos (Ene 2, 2012)

hola hace mucho tiempo que ando queriendo hacer algo asi y la verdad que no se por donde empezarf algo de programacion entiendo y la verdad que soy un aficionado y quiero poder hacerlo , si me podes ayudar te lo voy agradecer 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## danielwoodman (Sep 24, 2012)

djjaviervt dijo:


> les mando un dibujito hecho en corel del mecanismo del cabezal mojo scan 1 ahi veran 2 canales si quieren el circuto pidan y lo sobo con un pic 16f628a



el circuito de ser posible del mojo1, desde ya muchas gracias, y espero tu respuesta


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2012)

Gente vayan al tema de EQUIPOS DE ILUMINACION, esta mas completo. Espero que no me reten lo moderadores


----------



## Ramon32Lam (Sep 25, 2015)

Buenos días,
Estuve buscando material sobre los Scanners caseros, sobretodo por el Mojo 1, ya que hay bastantes proyectos dando vuelta por ahí. Y así llegue a este foro me registre, etc, y ahora quiero presentarles mis ideas.
Ya sé que el hilo es viejo, pero bueno, me pareció apropiado poder presentar lo mio, y seguramente, mostrar fotos y videos cuando el proyecto esté terminado
Mi idea es la siguiente:
Utilizar una lampara PROPIA de los Mojo Scan, que las venden, son de 24 v y 250 w
3 Servos tipo Mini, ya que no necesito tanta fuerza para mover el espejo, 2 ubicados en los controles X,Y del espejo, y un 3ro en el manejo de la rueda de globos, pero simplemente, la quiero que sea de colores, ya que el movimiento del servo es bastante limitado en ese sentido.
Para el control se usará Arduino, version Uno, que me facilita un montón el tema del control de los servos

Lo que es estructuras y cuerpo, acrilico cortado por láser que tiene mi viejo en su negocio, me re salvaa eso...
Conexiones: Por ahora el simple USB del Arduino, que sumado a una interfaz que armamos con un amigo, lo podemos manejar en tiempo real desde una pc, yo utilizo la del gobierno que me dieron en la secundaria
La verdad, me encantaria que sea DMX, pero no vi nada todavia para la construccion de una placa, y es que con el arduino estoy mas familiarizado, porque ya realizamos un cabezal movil y un laser con esta plataforma, totalmente funcionales
Espero sus comentarios y ya voy a ir actualizando los proyectos, asi ustedes pueden hacerlos si les copa
Saludosss


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 25, 2015)

Lampara Dicroica de 250W + gabinete acrilico no es viable, se va a derretir como malvavisco.

Yo usaria un power led de 10W + colimador, para poder usar gabinete acrilico, lo mas viable para 250W es gabinete de aluminio.

La ventaja de un PAP es que puede darle la velocidad que desee para musica lenta o rapida.

El PAP le brinda pasos mas exactos, con movimientos estilizados, dependiendo los grados del motor y torque.

Los servos no dan la mantequilla para el pan, no es muy viable contruir Scan con servos, si es para controlarlo por Arduino, con PAP de impresoras + drivers A4988 + Arduino One o Nano,  hay Dj party para rato.


----------



## Ramon32Lam (Sep 25, 2015)

Hola!
Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, la verdad, no habia tenido en cuenta el tema de la temperatura. Supongo que modificaremos esa parte para hacerlo acorde a las condiciones de trabajo de la lampara.
Sobre los PAP, tuve algunos problemas, cuando realizabamos el Laser X,Y, sobretodo con el tema de las posiciones, por eso me voy a los servos
Supongo que probaré, dispongo ambas cosas, y la velocidad la puedo regular de una forma u otra 
De todas formas el uso que le pensaba dar era para un tipo de barrido lento, que a mi me gustan mucho, mas que revolear el foco para todos lados
Muchas gracias y seguimos en contacto
Ramon


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 25, 2015)

hola 





Ramon32Lam dijo:


> Hola!
> Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, la verdad, no habia tenido en cuenta el tema de la temperatura. Supongo que modificaremos esa parte para hacerlo acorde a las condiciones de trabajo de la lampara.
> Sobre los PAP, tuve algunos problemas, cuando realizabamos el Laser X,Y, sobretodo con el tema de las posiciones, por eso me voy a los servos
> Supongo que probaré, dispongo ambas cosas, y la velocidad la puedo regular de una forma u otra
> ...


 bueno yo te podria ayudar ., pero yo trabajo con atmegas .,  NO arduino​ Podria ser un led RGB de potencia ., te salvas del disco de colores ., pero los servos te limitan a 180° ., con los motores podes llegar a 270°Eso si .,desde entrada te lo digo ., yo uso DMX profecional y programas como el free-styler o DMX control​


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 25, 2015)

Es buena idea lo de un RGB, pero creo que le quita ese estilo muy Mojo Scan, con su disco rotor de colores, y como al parecer desea hacerla con la lampara original de la Mojo, hay que realizar el disco.

Hace un tiempo realize unos gobos de color,  para una MoonFlower Scan, use los vidrios protectores de color de unos halogenos ya quemados, los colores eran muy vivos.







Motores paso a paso programados con Arduino, es muy simple, le dan el angulo preciso que quiera,  tanto como en el eje X como para el eje Y, 

Cuando la luz se refleje en el espejo y el motor realice el movimiento vertical, con PAP se vera el movimiento mas firme, con servos se vera la luz con mucha vibración,  si desea una Mojo robotizada con movimientos precisos use PAP.

Con gusto también le puedo dar una mano, me antoje de realizar una mini mojo Arduino.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 25, 2015)

HOLA





ElectroWero dijo:


> Es buena idea lo de un RGB, pero creo que le quita ese estilo muy Mojo Scan, con su disco rotor de colores, y como al parecer desea hacerla con la lampara original de la Mojo, hay que realizar el disco.
> 
> Hace un tiempo realize unos gobos de color,  para una MoonFlower Scan, use los vidrios protectores de color de unos halogenos ya quemados, los colores eran muy vivos.
> 
> ...


 Bueno ., no se si has usado algun led rgb de potencia (mas de 15w)​ Lo que se puede lograr .,  es el efecto Rainbow., que es ir cambiando el color de a poco., como asi tambien el efecto dimer y el strobo​ Que de la otra manera ., el dimer con lampara no se puede y el strobo es mecanico​ En cuanto a los cristales dicroicos., como ya se tiene el led de colores ., de filtro no se usa tanto ., sino que por ejemplo se hace un "arenado" con una figura.,(se retira el "coating" dicroico de algunas de sus partes)​ Entonses tenemos una figura relejada pero en dos colores ., y que al virar el led (cambiar de color)., la misma figura puede tener mas de una combinacion de colores ., como por ejemplo estos cristales​    Esas son algunas de las cosas ., que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de construir algo​ Pero sobre gustos.,  eso depende de cada uno .,  y tambien lo que se logra en cada caso​ PD: Amigo aca esta un video de mis servos led., hecho a la apurada .,  !!! OJO ¡¡¡ pero no hace nada raro .,  el problema lo tienen todos en la programacion ., no en el funcionamiento de los servos.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 25, 2015)

Si tengo conocimiento en led RGB de alta potencia, Drivers, motores y cosas asi que se usan en la iluminación y robótica.

No soy quien tiene lio con la luz...

A mi parecer el amigo tiene mas problema con el gabinete que con la parte mecanica o iluminación

Lo que decia era que como quien pregunta, como lo va a realizar con lampara, por eso le di mi consejo de los vidrios de colores, realizar esa luz con Led queda fantastica, pero se pierde muchooooooooo el estilo vintage de la Mojo Scan I que es la que desea fabricar.

En cuanto a los gobos, segun leí puede realizar cortes con Laser en el negocio de su padre, que con unas laminillas de aluminio puede hacer gobos con la figura que quiera.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 25, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> Si tengo conocimiento en led RGB de alta potencia, Drivers, motores y cosas asi que se usan en la iluminación y robótica.
> 
> No soy quien tiene lio con la luz...
> 
> ...


 eppppppsssssss ., lo que yo me referia era a la mezcla de colores cuando son led de potencia ., al no estar tan separados los colores ., la mezcla se ve mas homogenia​ Por tener una separacion muy pequeña cada uno de ellos ., que conforman el led grandeYo me referia a eso ., pero ahora que se empezaron a fabricar de mas de 100w rgb ., ya los discos de colores .,  no se usan como tal​ pero si se quiere se puede usar uno blanco "frio" ., se mantiene el efecto "vitange"  Ahora al usar led ., no hace falta que sea metalico., porque el calor que genera es minimose husan "gobos impresos en imprsoras laser (negros) ​


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 25, 2015)

Si si toda la info que ha proporcionado esta muy clara, pero recuerdeeeeee el amigo no quiere hacerla con Led de potencia...yo mismo fui el que le sugeri un power led, para poderla realizar con gabinete acrilico.

Para esa lampara lo mejor es un chasis en aluminio, en chapa calienta como horno por eso hay que tenerla bien refrigerada.



Ramon32Lam dijo:


> Supongo que modificaremos esa parte para hacerlo acorde a las condiciones de trabajo de la lampara.



Claro eso de lampara halogena o dicroica estan siendo desplazadas por led RGB y led frio, y si con RGB se puede hacer mezclas multicolor, efectos y destellos programables.

Se facilita muchooo el trabajo mecánico de discos rotativos de color y figura, pero hay personas que adoran comprar y fabricar luces halogenas o dicroicas que le traen viejos recuerdos.


----------

